#ubuntu-mk 2011-01-26
<arangel> ubuntulog2: you're too late
<arangel> erlbot--: attack!
#ubuntu-mk 2011-01-28
<Iv4nb> arangel jesi tu barabo ?
#ubuntu-mk 2012-01-24
<damjan> тееест
#ubuntu-mk 2013-01-25
<damjan> !ping damjan
<damjan> !ping damjan
<erlbot--> damjan is lagging 2 bannanas
#ubuntu-mk 2013-01-26
<damjan> !t http://www.ti.com/ww/eu/university/analog_design_contest.html?DCMP=analog_contest2011&HQS=Contest+OT+adc
<erlbot--> European University Program - Analog Design Contest - TI.com
<damjan> !t damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/1.html
<erlbot--> test 1
<damjan> !t http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/110378/Sex_Lies_and_Julian_Assange_Full_Documentary_2012/
<erlbot--> {error}
<damjan> !t http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/110378/Sex_Lies_and_Julian_Assange_Full_Documentary_2012/
<erlbot--> {error}
<damjan> !t damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/1.html
<erlbot--> test 1
<damjan> !t ubuntu.com
<erlbot--> Home | Ubuntu
<damjan> !t http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/110378/Sex_Lies_and_Julian_Assange_Full_Documentary_2012/
<erlbot--> {error 301}
<damjan> !t http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/110378/Sex_Lies_and_Julian_Assange_Full_Documentary_2012/
<erlbot--> {error 301}
#ubuntu-mk 2013-01-27
<damjan> !t http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/110378/Sex_Lies_and_Julian_Assange_Full_Documentary_2012/
<erlbot--> Sex, Lies And Julian Assange (Full Documentary 2012) [Video]
#ubuntu-mk 2019-01-22
<damjan> 🥑
#ubuntu-mk 2020-01-23
<linuxmk> hey
<damjan> hi
